# 2019 SCB Recon



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

**Join the Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center**

2019 SCB Recon being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp SHO (65 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Black McClain tandem axle trailer. This FISHING MAHINE is loaded with the following options and accessories. Custom Mid-Tower w/matching fiberglass platform â€" (8) Tulip Style rod holders â€" (2) Plier Holders â€" black powdercoat, foldable burn bar w/step, Shockwaveâ€™s w/sliders & flip up bolster bucket seats, Mid- Tower raised console w/livewell, Simrad NSS12 Evo3, POWER STEERING, Fusion 755 Stere w/Bluetooth, (4) pair of JL Audio M6-770X Sport Titanium Grill speakers, JL Audio amplifier, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, (1) Odyssey Cranking battery, (3) Optima trolling motor batteries, Minn Kota Precision 4bank battery charger, Pre-Wired for trolling motor w/MK Plug â€" (2) QR pucks â€" (Trolling Motor NOT INCLUDED), (2) pair of white Shadow caster deck lights, in hatch lighting, raw water washdown, Boca Tech switch panel, easy access hatch in rear, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell, bow dry storage and nav lights.

LOADED out SCB Recon with a custom Mid-Tower from Coastline Custom Aluminum. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $89,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

